# does anyone know?



## ganjadude11 (Apr 1, 2009)

does any one know what would happen if i pollininated a plant that came from a feminised seed would all the seeds that came from the plant be feminised two or would it still just be 50% male 50% female, i just dont want to have to keep paying for expensive seeds. thanks


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2009)

...."theoretically" .... they would be 50/50..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 5, 2009)

try cloning...you will cut harvest time on top of being free and 100% female.


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree with trillions of atoms. Cloning will set you free.


----------

